# "Configuring Updates" Stuck on boot



## -Pav- (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi, bought a laptop with Vista Home Premium 32 bit pre installed on Thrusday. It's a Vaio and did not come with a disc for Windows. When shutting down the PC it downloaded 27 updates, and when I boot it now it just says "Configuring Updates" and I cannot get past this stage. I would really appreciate your help.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Pav


It's possible that you just need to give it more time to finish a few setup items --- http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932141

Also --- here is a nicely detailed description of the situation, along with a helpful cleanup tip, from a recent-model Panasonic laptop Vista manual:



> Languages other than the one selected at Windows Setup are uninstalled in the background one or two days after starting up the computer.
> During this period of time, the following issues may occur. These are caused by the specifications of Microsoft® Windows Vista® and are not a malfunction.
> • The uninstall process may continue for approximately 40 minutes, during which time the computer may become unresponsive. (Example: The cursor can not be moved temporarily.) You can restart or shutdown the computer during the process.
> • The message “Windows is configuring updates” may appear for an extended period of time when shutting down or starting up the computer (including restart). Wait for the computer to shut down or start up normally.
> ...


Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## -Pav- (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Gary, but I have already read that Microsoft article on the problem. But I left it for three hours last night and still nothing came of it.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again


Luckily, since the computer is so new, and you shouldn't risk losing any personal files (or at least not much) -- you have the option to simply run your Recovery procedure for your model. You can restore the system to it's factory original, and try things again. While the unit may not have shipped with a "Recovery Disk" (you often have to create these yourself nowadays), it should have a "Recovery/Restore partition" on the hard drive. Check your manual or Sony support for detailed instructions.

Also, you might want to check with Sony via chat, email, or phone support, to see if there is an issue unique to your model. 

I've seen a fair number of Vista units, but unfortunately none of them have exhibited the continuing problem that you are seeing.

If it sounds like something you'd like to try, before giving up and going with a destructive full Recovery (back to factory original), I'd be interested to see if it sorts itself out if left running overnight. Most Vaio's can handle the heat pretty well (my wife falls asleep now and then with her Vaio running for hours and hours, and it stays remarkably cool running) - so I don't think it should hurt the unit (so long as you make sure the vents have room to exhaust the warm air).

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## leavethisplace (Jan 9, 2008)

I also had this same problem, but I fixed it.

I noticed that my USB Wireless Stick was flashing, a lot, while it was stuck on updates. So I rebooted and removed the USB stick - it popped out of updating straight away. Plugged the USB back in and sign in just fine.

The golden rule with (windows in particular) is start unplugging USB devices when you're getting hangs!


----------



## vinish (Feb 14, 2008)

Guys try system restore by booting through Vista dvd and choose repair my system and try system restore.... It should fix this . this is the only work around that I have.


----------

